# Ikea Stuva frame for Aquarium Stand



## kuopan

I am thinking about buying a 20 to 25 gallon aquarium. The only spot I have in my small condo is on top of the stuva frame that I bought from Ikea (see link below). Do you guys think the stuva frame is strong enough to hold 20-25gallons of water which roughly equates to 200 pounds?

The frame seems pretty strong and it can definitely support me when I sit on top of it. I weigh about 170lbs. Of course I don't sit on it all day so a tank sitting on it all day might be different.

I don't see it being a problem but wanted to see what you guys think.

http://www.ikea.com/ca/en/catalog/products/30128177/

Thanks!


----------



## coldmantis

Should be fine, I have one of these for a 30g for years, I did reinforce it though with a backing and many L brackets

http://www.ikea.com/ca/en/catalog/products/30264419/

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## kuopan

yeah! i was gonna say, i had another 20 gallon on this as well..

thanks!


----------



## 50seven

Just make sure you put the unit together properly. You'd be surprised what some clowns think is acceptable. Other than making sure that all the cam locks are straight and tight, the backing is probably your weakest point. While it doesn't hold any weight, it does keep the unit square and stable.

When you assemble it, use some type of construction adhesive to help hold on the backing. That's always the weakest part of any IKEA cabinet. Since they only use a nominal 1/8" backing, it tends to deflect slightly, which over time causes the nails to loosen. They "fixed" this in most of their models by making the back slide into a dado cut in the back panel and then the back is locked in position on all sides. but it still moves around inside. What we like to do when assembling IKEA kitchens for our clients, we'll lay the cabinet on its front (back facing up), check for square, and then run a bead of PL Premium around the inside perimeter of the back. This bonds the backing to be rigid, in a way that it can't work itself loose, and also does the job without being visible from the front or sides.


----------



## teemee

I had my 30g with ~50lbs live rock on top of that expedit bookshelf.
It's pretty solid.


----------



## kuopan

50seven said:


> Just make sure you put the unit together properly. You'd be surprised what some clowns think is acceptable. Other than making sure that all the cam locks are straight and tight, the backing is probably your weakest point. While it doesn't hold any weight, it does keep the unit square and stable.
> 
> When you assemble it, use some type of construction adhesive to help hold on the backing. That's always the weakest part of any IKEA cabinet. Since they only use a nominal 1/8" backing, it tends to deflect slightly, which over time causes the nails to loosen. They "fixed" this in most of their models by making the back slide into a dado cut in the back panel and then the back is locked in position on all sides. but it still moves around inside. What we like to do when assembling IKEA kitchens for our clients, we'll lay the cabinet on its front (back facing up), check for square, and then run a bead of PL Premium around the inside perimeter of the back. This bonds the backing to be rigid, in a way that it can't work itself loose, and also does the job without being visible from the front or sides.


thanks for the advice! great points that I didn't consider...


----------



## altcharacter

*IKEA*
Your new standard for aquarium furniture.


----------



## 50seven

​


altcharacter said:


> *IKEA*
> Your new standard for aquarium furniture.


Mine is (or used to be) a BILLY bookshelf, and it's holding up a 90G


----------



## acksonl

50seven said:


> ​
> Mine is (or used to be) a BILLY bookshelf, and it's holding up a 90G


that sounds crazy...... i looked upbilly bookshelf on the ikea website. how can those hold a 90G...


----------



## 50seven

1 word: customization 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tankies

Got a pic?!?


----------



## J_T

Just search his threads. Looks really nice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tankies

J_T said:


> Just search his threads. Looks really nice
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


referring to modifications made!!!!


----------

